

The Future Sounds Like This - vas_popovski
http://weburbanist.com/2009/11/17/the-future-sounds-like-this-10-magnificently-modern-musical-instruments/

======
nwatson
quote: "Similarly digitally enhanced are the electric violins, a family of new
hybrid instruments that are sufficiently well-established to become a mainstay
of the modern music scene."

I don't know about the __new __part of it, Jean-Luc Ponty has been fiddling
with electricity since since the late-60's.

For some examples and maybe early '80's hair see:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKkMvBvyqvE> (violin starts around 1:15),
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk3ffGs40VY&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk3ffGs40VY&feature=player_embedded).
Plenty of other examples are out there, some of it wears well.

For more recent stuff, <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_T9adkdBhY>.

I have good memories of reading the whole Chronicles of Narnia to the album
"Imaginary Voyage": [http://www.amazon.com/Imaginary-Voyage-Jean-Luc-
Ponty/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Imaginary-Voyage-Jean-Luc-
Ponty/dp/B000002I93)

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Also from 1982: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scFykNMqaws>

And we can't forget the classic: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2KIxMQro-w>

------
almost
This seems like a good opportunity to plug my friend Felix's Machines. A weird
collection of music making machines that remove the human from performance.
Check them out here: <http://felixsmachines.com/>

Don't miss the very cool video here: <http://felixsmachines.com/video/>

There are some more slightly more amateur videos of the machines on Youtube as
well. There's also a video of Felix's TED talk coming out soon. And some
albums next year I think...

------
GavinB
<http://www.electrickazoo.com/>

Now that's a modern instrument. It's actually incredibly fun to play, and can
be useful in a mix with the right effects.

------
RevRal
The seismic FaceBass with Didjeribone is also pretty awesome.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkCRlVkKOqw>

------
vas_popovski
You all probably know about this one, as it came out a couple of years ago,
but I still think its one of the best. . .
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWROdOMAoKQ>

------
arketyp
If the future sounds like that I'm going to weep.

